# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC >  دانلود مجموعه جزوه آموزش ASP.NET MVC در 28 جلسه

## firoozi90

سلام دوستان
از اونجایی که منبع فارسی خوب در مورد mvc کم وجود داره.تصمیم گرفتم مجموعه بی نظیر آموزشی آقای نصیری که طی 28 جلسه تنظیم شده توی این تایپیک بزارم.
امیدوارم مورد استفادتون قرار بگیره.
من به نوبه ی خودم از آقای نصیری بخاطر آموزش خوبشون تشکر می کنم.

*دانلود رایگان کتاب آموزش asp.net mvc به زبان فارسی-28 جلسه
*
*نوشته آقای وحید نصیری* منبع:dotnettips.info

----------


## firoozi90

از دوستان هرکسی این جزوه ها رو دانلود کرده لطفا نظرشو دربارش بگه

----------


## oveshli64

سلام خسته نباشید - دانلود نشد دوست عزیز

----------


## firoozi90

> سلام خسته نباشید - دانلود نشد دوست عزیز


 امتحان کردم و لینک سالم بود.لطفا دوباره امتحان کنید

----------


## vahid2112

سلام
لینک خرابه!

----------


## vahid2112

توی dotnettips.info هم نبود

----------


## mze666

سلام. اگر یک مقدار بیشتر میگشتید توی dotnettips پیدا میکردید.
به هر حال این لینکش هست از همینجا به ترتیب میتونید جلو برید : http://www.dotnettips.info/post/803/asp-net-mvc-1

----------


## moslem68

> سلام
> لینک خرابه!


http://s2.picofile.com/file/76704962...a_com.rar.html

----------


## firoozi90

> http://s2.picofile.com/file/76704962...a_com.rar.html


 من تعجبم چطور دوستان می گن که لینک خرابه در حالی که من امتحان کردم درست بودش و اینکه 883 نفر هم تا به حال دانلود کردن

----------


## hadi0x7c7

بهترین آموزش MVC رو در این سایت میتونید پیدا کنید!
بهترین آموزش Entity Framework Code First رو در اینجا میتونید پیدا کنید.
یکی از بهترین پروژه های انجام شده با MVC رو اینجا میتونید دانلود کنید.(سیستم مدیریت محتوای ایریس)
اینم یه چک لیست قبل از انجام پروژه های MVC.

اینا همشون مجانی هستن! مجانی مجانی نه اون لینکای تاپیک قبلی!

----------


## sepidehmn

پسورد فایل زیپ چی هست؟

----------


## bomb23

دوستانی که میخوان توی محیط هاست واقعی تست کنن پروژه های asp.net رو در صورتیکه دانشجو هستن میتونن از طریق لینک زیر هاست رایگان ویندوزی تهیه کنند:
http://www.parsrad.com/Contents/1165...AF%D9%88%D8%B2

----------


## kimimf1993

ممنون برای این پست های دوستان، البته منابع رایگان که برحی دوستان معرفی کردن انگلیسی بود و سختته. میخوام منم ی منبع تقریبا رایگان معرفی کنم.
من تو نت سرچ کردم دیدم الان بحث core خیلی مهم تر از mvc شده و جدی تر هست و توی جستجوها به سایت mizfa برخوردم که دوره زیر رو گذاشتن
https://service.mizfa.com/product/si...ore2-training/
هر چند پولی هست ولی بعد از ۱ ماه فهمیدم نسبت به چیزی که میگن خوبه. اگر هنوز منبع خوبی ندارید میتونید از این استفاده کنید.

----------

